# Ray Fleck African Mahogany Guitar Body



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thought I'd show off my latest Guitar Body.Its Quartersawn African Mahogany with some nice Ray Flecking in the Grain,Itchy


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Gary,
I like the different colors in there. Should look good with a finish on it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a cool rainbow look of colors Itchy. You have been using some amazing woods!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Itch, has anyone ever forwarded pics of their completed set ups to you? If you're not already doing it, may I be so bold as to ask you to start including a note with the bodies that asks the buyer to feel free to send any pictures of the completed set up?

I'm dying to see some of these bad boys with some lacquer and necks on them. 

BTW, great job, once again, love the color in this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another awesome guitar body Gary. Just out of curiosity buddy, how long does it take you to make one of these from start to finish?


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

Wow...great design! Absolutely beautiful choice of wood. How expensive is quartersawn African Mahogany? I think I might be interested in using it on a project of mine.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Hey Itch, has anyone ever forwarded pics of their completed set ups to you? If you're not already doing it, may I be so bold as to ask you to start including a note with the bodies that asks the buyer to feel free to send any pictures of the completed set up?
> 
> I'm dying to see some of these bad boys with some lacquer and necks on them.
> 
> BTW, great job, once again, love the color in this one.


 i might like to see also. is the arm special?

i can't strum. i have no rythim, nore can i speel it...lol i rescued some of that wood form a womans fireplace rack. i looked again and again, it seems the same. i thought it was just too pretty to burn. seems i was right.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Ken,Maybe 1 day,if the glue up is done.Spike,Its all from the same pallet,same price,the trick is to be able to tell with the ends painted and rough sawn makes it difficult.
Taylormade,I might just do that,Im curious too!


----------

